# Xbox One may have the “benefit of a 2-3x unit advantage” at launch over PS4 – analyst



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One may have the “benefit of a 2-3x unit advantage” at launch over PS4 – analyst*

Robert W. Baird and company analyst Colin Sebastian has stated in his latest investor’s note that Xbox One seems to be riding the momentum train at retail. 










Along with topics covering upcoming financial releases such as EA, Take-Two and Activision, Sebastian noted that gutting the DRM policy on the new Microsoft console has done wonders for the upcoming system.

“Despite losing the headline battle at E3, Microsoft’s Xbox One appears to be regaining some momentum, in part due to the used and online policy tweaks,” he wrote. “Importantly, our supply chain checks suggest Microsoft may have the benefit of a 2-3x unit advantage at launch compared to Sony’s PS4.”

The analyst expects both PS4 and Xbpx One to have launch shortages and he also noted that Microsoft is “working with channel partners to lessen the gap,” between the consoles’ pricing – there’s a $100 difference between it and PS4.

Sebastian also said he felt Wii U needed a price cut in order to be competitive and “the fate of the platform” rests on Nintendo’s holiday software lineup.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how this plays out during the xmas holidays. Price will be a determining factor. Wonder how much discounts will be offered as black friday deals or some xmas promo?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know how this guy came to this conclusion if you check the Amazon best sellers list you'll see that the PS4 is at #5 and the XB1 is at #54 in the US and over on Amazon UK PS4 #6 and the XB1 #13 of course this doesn't include all the other places that sell the consoles but I doubt that the numbers will be much different.

Then again we'll have to see the hard numbers after the holiday sales.


----------

